# Employee Scam and Torching



## seokochin (May 30, 2014)

I am new to Dubai and I have started a company in Dubai before few months. I just start hunting for employees and got one. It was marketing executive job. I send him offer letter and print business card in his name and spend money for travel allowance and all.

I asked him to start working and asked my PRO to start processing his VISA procedures. 

In the meantime he started working

He said that he is working and didt bring any business after 18 days, he just scam me by telling that he will get clients today or tomorrow, its not hard to get a client for my business and now I get Ten clients in 15 days). 

After 18 days I realize that he is just playing with me and is not working at all for me. I asked him to stop working and told him that he only need to work after getting VISA.

Then he told me that he is not interested in this job and need money for this 18 days. Since he didt do any work or bring any business I am my partner dont like to pay him. He started calling and shocking now. He is saying that he will be going to court now. So please tell me whether there is any possibility for legal case or something against our company ?

All replies and advises are welcomed!


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

seokochin said:


> I am new to Dubai and I have started a company in Dubai before few months. I just start hunting for employees and got one. It was marketing executive job. I send him offer letter and print business card in his name and spend money for travel allowance and all.
> 
> I asked him to start working and asked my PRO to start processing his VISA procedures.
> 
> ...


If he did not have his visa yet, I believe he should not have officially been working for you as that would be illegal. Does the offer letter state date for the start of his employment?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Why would anyone print business cards for a person who is not officially employed yet??


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your employee is within the probation period so you have the right to dismiss him immediately. I'd pay the 18 days wages and forget about him. You may be angry with his performance but you did take the risk hiring him. Cancel the visa immediately and hopefully you haven't paid the visa fees yet.


----------



## seokochin (May 30, 2014)

PolarBear said:


> If he did not have his visa yet, I believe he should not have officially been working for you as that would be illegal. Does the offer letter state date for the start of his employment?


Yes, Its having date to start employment.
So what you think ?


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*My thoughts..*



seokochin said:


> Yes, Its having date to start employment.
> So what you think ?


I believe if he was officially working for you, then by law you most likely owe him pay for those days. If you feel strongly about not paying him, you would need firm evidence that he deliberately committed fraud. I would recommend contacting an employment lawyer to confirm if you have sufficient evidence. If he was just a bad employee, he would still be owed his salary between the start date in his contract and the date you terminated him.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

What are the consequences of hiring an illegal employee? What are the expectations from a person that should really not be working?


----------



## seokochin (May 30, 2014)

PolarBear said:


> I believe if he was officially working for you, then by law you most likely owe him pay for those days. If you feel strongly about not paying him, you would need firm evidence that he deliberately committed fraud. I would recommend contacting an employment lawyer to confirm if you have sufficient evidence. If he was just a bad employee, he would still be owed his salary between the start date in his contract and the date you terminated him.


Official he was in another VISA. He didt cancel that VISA even when he was working with us. 
So what you think ?

The only thing what we has was Offer Letter send to him in mail and Business Card printed in his name.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*Lawyer needed*



seokochin said:


> Official he was in another VISA. He didt cancel that VISA even when he was working with us.
> So what you think ?
> 
> The only thing what we has was Offer Letter send to him in mail and Business Card printed in his name.


I would suggest contacting a lawyer if you feel strongly that he shouldn't get paid. There may be legal implications of him working for you while on the visa for another company. I suspect your company could be in trouble if that's discovered, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You were employing him illegally. Both you and he broke the law. Pursuing this is likely to cost you far more than you will gain. Write it off to experience and move on and learn from the experience to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## skippels (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry this happened to you


----------



## seokochin (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for all your helps and suggestions


----------

